
If you're drinking tap water, you're consuming plastic pollutants - oftenwrong
https://www.pri.org/stories/2017-09-05/if-youre-drinking-tap-water-youre-consuming-plastic-pollutants
======
iamNumber4
Also watch out for the dihydrogen monoxide, No matter how good your city's
water treatment plant is they can't get all of the chemicals out.

